# The Chinese are still selling animals in the filthy  markets



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

Can you even believe this is happening. I'm completely stunned, and revolted .. ?...

Terrified dogs and cats crammed into rusty cages. Bats and scorpions offered for sale as traditional medicine. Rabbits and ducks slaughtered and skinned side by side on a stone floor covered with blood, filth, and animal remains. 

Those were the deeply troubling scenes yesterday as China celebrated its 'victory' over the coronavirus by reopening squalid meat markets of the type that started the pandemic three months ago, with no apparent attempt to raise hygiene standards to prevent a future outbreak. 

As the pandemic that began in Wuhan forced countries worldwide to go into lockdown, a Mail on Sunday correspondent yesterday watched as thousands of customers flocked to a sprawling indoor market in Guilin, south-west China. 


Here cages of different species were piled on top of each other. In another meat market in Dongguan, southern China, another correspondent photographed a medicine seller returning to business on Thursday with a billboard advertising bats – thought to be the cause of the initial Wuhan outbreak – along with scorpions and other creatures. 

The shocking scenes came as China finally lifted a weekslong nationwide lockdown and encouraged people to go back to normal daily life to boost the flagging economy. Official statistics indicated there were virtually no new infections. 

The market in Guilin was packed with shoppers yesterday, with fresh dog and cat meat on offer, a traditional 'warming' winter dish. 

Read the rest here..but be aware dog &  cat lovers.. you may want to not click on this link...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8163761/Chinese-markets-selling-bats.html


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

I can't click on this, but thanks for the Info Holly.    ☠


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2020)

The only difference between what's going on in China & what goes on every day right here is the choice of animals that are considered "food."
Most Americans don't eat cats, dogs, bats & rats, but I could post a video of an American slaughterhouse that would make one in China look tame & civilized.  But I won't.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> The only difference between what's going on in China & what goes on every day right here is the choice of animals that are considered "food."
> Most Americans don't eat cats, dogs, bats & rats, but I could post a video of an American slaughterhouse that would make one in China look tame & civilized.  But I won't.


It has been said that if the walls of slaughterhouses were made of glass, we'd all be vegetarians.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> It has been said that if the walls of slaughterhouses were made of glass, we'd all be vegetarians.


 sure, but these are open , filthy dirty markets with caged animals just like Wuhan.,.. and given the circumstances, the cource and the deaths worldwide  of this pandemic , you would think the last place on earth to start selling this again ...at the very least without  being in in a very clean and sterile area... would be the Chinese... ..it's like they're sticking 2 fingers up to the rest of the world.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> sure, but these are open , filthy dirty markets with caged animals just like Wuhan.,.. and given the circumstances, the cource and the deaths worldwide  of this pandemic , you would think the last place on earth to start selling this again ...at the very least without  being in in a very clean and sterile area... would be the Chinese... ..it's like they're sticking 2 fingers up to the rest of the world.


I was responding to Win's comment that American slaughterhouses are disgusting.  

I'm beyond shocked that these markets have reopened, @hollydolly. Why hasn't the Chinese government shut them down _tout de suite_?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I can't click on this, but thanks for the Info Holly.    ☠


DITTO.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2020)

Traditional "cuisine" in many Asian nations would make most people in the Western world "upchuck".  I remember venturing into the local meat market when I was in Thailand, and quickly understood why I got a good dose of diarrhea, shortly after eating anything at one of the local restaurants in the town near the Airbase.  Refrigeration, etc., was completely unheard of over there.  

The fact that China has reopened these animal markets reinforces my opinion that the Chinese government is NOT being truthful with their reports of how this epidemic started.


----------



## toffee (Mar 30, 2020)

I thought the government over there stopped it all …. most of these flu's come from the filth 
from their markets ..will they ever learn no brain cells makes me furious …………..


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I can't click on this, but thanks for the Info Holly.    ☠


Ditto. It’s too much for my heart to bare.


----------



## Rainee (Mar 30, 2020)

Amazing I thought I read that the Chinese Govt put a ban on any of these sort of practises.. but looks like 
it wasn`t true.. I can`t think of any thing worse than this I`d go vegetarian if I had to resort to this.. its horrifying..


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm beyond shocked that these markets have reopened, @hollydolly. Why hasn't the Chinese government shut them down _tout de suite_?



Almost all of these are not wild animals. They are farm-raised, a policy the Chinese government would like to get rid of, but can't. They don't have huge corporate farms. As recently as 1965 over 20 million Chinese died of starvation in the deadliest famine in recorded history. 

Rural small-animal raising for consumption has become one of the major sources of economic progress in China's countryside villages.

FYI, animal-to-human virus transmission has occurred ALL OVER THE WORLD. Look it up!


----------



## Nate007 (Apr 10, 2020)

The Chinese government has put a ban on wildlife markets but I wouldn't be surprised if some of the smaller ones have re-opened illegally, or had never been closed in the first place.  Once caught, I hope the people involved are severely punished.

However, there has been some a lot of confusion expressed and misinformation spread about your average Chinese wet-market.  Leading people to believe that the selling of dogs, cats, bats etc. are widespread throughout China.

A very informative video can be seen here:


----------



## Nate007 (Apr 10, 2020)

Add on -- I would say that your average wet market in China sells the same type of products you would see in your average Chinese supermarket here.


----------

